# Dallas Body Shop Referral



## SMJT2013 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have some slight scrapes on my car due to someone else's parking misjudgment. I need body shop referals in the Dallas area. If anyone has experience with BMW of Dallas or Classic BMW, please let me know. I am not limited to a BMW dealership for the repair. The car is a 2011 and I want it done by the very best. 
Thanks!


----------



## SMJT2013 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks! Is Rene with Classic BMW or is that the name of the shop?


----------



## normandy7 (Apr 23, 2011)

What shop did you end up using?


----------



## mrMTB (Jan 4, 2009)

If you haven't already taken care of this, Trade Secret in Plano is the only place I'll take one of my vehicles... First class work.


----------



## SMJT2013 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey....I've not taken care of the scrape yet....every place is backed up due to all the hail damage around DFW lately. I had planned on taking it to BMW of Dallas....but will check out Trade Secret. Thanks!


----------



## mustaine (Nov 9, 2007)

JnnyDss said:


> Hey....I've not taken care of the scrape yet....every place is backed up due to all the hail damage around DFW lately. I had planned on taking it to BMW of Dallas....but will check out Trade Secret. Thanks!


BMW of Dallas is highly recommended.


----------



## SMJT2013 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation. As far as courtesy, Classic's auto guy was so nice to talk to over the phone but it's really a convenience issue for me.


----------



## lpt1600 (Jun 20, 2011)

I took my car into Classic BMW in Plano to get some work done on my drivers side door about a year ago and was definitely not happy with the work. Someone backed into my car and their insurance company was taking care of it all but it took longer than they told me it would and after originally completing the work, Rene called me and said they were not happy with the work or some bs. Long story short, the silver part below the window is still loose to this day......luckily I have a warranty on the work so I'll get it fixed just not looking forward to taking it back there. 

Someone recommended Trade Secret to me before to take care of some paint chips and dents I have but I have not personally used them yet.


----------



## Drrtamu78 (Jul 19, 2012)

I need a rear bumper scratch repaired on a 2013 550i. Car was tapped from behind and cosmetic repair needed. Of the shops listed on this thread what is still recommended. Car is new and I want the work done right. Any other suggestions for the Dallas area would be appreciated.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

I have heard Ed Wallace recommend the Acura dealership in Irving time and again. He mentioned the name of the person in charge and said the guy is a magician after fixing some damage to his car.

You can ask for the name from Ed himself. Go to his home page and click on the tab, upper right hand side: http://www.insideautomotive.com


----------



## Drrtamu78 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks HugH for the recommendation. Will investigate further


----------



## lpt1600 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got some work done on my front bumper at Complete Auto Body in Pantego, TX and was very pleased with the work. Ask for the owner Tommy.


----------



## Aj528 (Jan 29, 2014)

Any updates? metal debris from truck in front of me put scratches my front bumper 14 535. Need a good reliable source to get it fixed.


----------

